# Community Supporter Question / Issue



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

Hi all (to whom it may concern):

It's recently come to me attention (I actually had not realized it for a while) that I'm currently not a community supporter.  However, on July 19, 2004, I made a Paypal payment to Morrus that cleared for $35.00* for that very thing.

I apologize for missing the fact that I lost things and if this is not the place to ask this question.  I figured with the move and everything, it might be better to post it here.

Thanks for all your help!
Keia

*(Proof on request)


----------



## Henry (May 17, 2005)

Keia, I'll bring it to Russ' attention, which may take a day or two, since he's moving to a different residence right now. Out of curiosity, did you pay from RPGNow, or from the purchase options in the User Accounts section? If you want to send me a copy of the transaction you have, you can send it to henrythelesser AT yahoo dot com, and I'll try to track it.

EDIT: Was the status ever active, or did you pay and it never got activated in the first place?


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Keia, I'll bring it to Russ' attention, which may take a day or two, since he's moving to a different residence right now. Out of curiosity, did you pay from RPGNow, or from the purchase options in the User Accounts section? If you want to send me a copy of the transaction you have, you can send it to henrythelesser AT yahoo dot com, and I'll try to track it.
> 
> EDIT: Was the status ever active, or did you pay and it never got activated in the first place?




I was active and renewed, but actually (due to my ignorance more than anything) didn't.  I beleive it was through the user options in the User accounts.  All I have for support is the payment details from my account history screen in html.  I can send you the html and supporting files.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

Bumping for answers 

Keia


----------



## Henry (May 23, 2005)

Haven't forgotten you yet, still waiting on Morrus to get back to full operational status  but it doesn't hurt to check!


----------



## iwarrior-poet (May 23, 2005)

I would become a supporter, but I have never gotten a response as to whether or not my support would be tax deductible----is it?


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Haven't forgotten you yet, still waiting on Morrus to get back to full operational status  but it doesn't hurt to check!



Understood . . . Figured it had almost been a week.  I'll try and stay on it now that I've decided to 

Keia


----------



## Henry (May 23, 2005)

iwarrior-poet said:
			
		

> I would become a supporter, but I have never gotten a response as to whether or not my support would be tax deductible----is it?




Good question! I'm not certain, but my first inclination is no, because ENWorld is not a non-profit organization.


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Good question! I'm not certain, but my first inclination is no, because ENWorld is not a non-profit organization.



Having some knowledge of that area, I would have to agree.

Keia


----------



## DaveMage (May 23, 2005)

In order to make it tax-deductable, we'd have to set up the "EN World Foundation" as a non-profit with a cause to support.  

We could set it up to benefit unemployed gamers...


----------



## palleomortis (May 24, 2005)

YES!! Or you guys could just bribe the government.


----------



## iwarrior-poet (May 25, 2005)

I thought to get a ".org" domain name you had to be a nonprofit. Is it really that hard to get nonprofit status? It would make it a HECK of a lot more enticing for folks to support ENWorld.


----------



## Dimwhit (May 25, 2005)

Donations are most assuredly not tax deductible (at least in the US). To be so would require Russ to set up ENWorld as a non-profit corporation AND file for, and receive, 501(c)(3) status. I'm doubting he did that. 

It is, in theory, possible, but it wouldn't be worth the hassle.


----------



## DaveMage (May 25, 2005)

iwarrior-poet said:
			
		

> I thought to get a ".org" domain name you had to be a nonprofit. Is it really that hard to get nonprofit status? It would make it a HECK of a lot more enticing for folks to support ENWorld.




Why?

I think the EN World community and the features that come with being a community supporter are pretty cool as is.

I mean, where else can you converse with Gary Gygax, Erik Mona, Joseph Goodman, Clark Peterson, Bill Webb, Monte Cook, Chris Pramas, Mike Mearls, Philip Reed, John Nephew, Steve Creech, Charles Ryan, Mark Plemmons, Matt Sprange, and many other industry gurus all on the same site?

(And a little profit isn't a bad thing either, IMO.)


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 25, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> YES!! Or you guys could just bribe the government.




??????*Points to Airforce Symbol*


----------



## IronWolf (May 25, 2005)

iwarrior-poet said:
			
		

> I thought to get a ".org" domain name you had to be a nonprofit.




Nope, .org doesn't equal nonprofit.


----------



## diaglo (May 25, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> YES!! Or you guys could just bribe the government.




 

big brother is watching.

diaglo "i am the government and here to help you" Ooi


----------



## Henry (May 25, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Nope, .org doesn't equal nonprofit.




I believe it USED to, back in the mid-1990's when the Web was really expanding, but those restrictions were removed - what, 7 or 8 years ago?


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2005)

Somehow . . . I feel a disturbance . . . as though my thread's been hijacked for evil tax purposes . . . .  

Keia


----------

